# Don't buy from Colourful-zone.com



## TinyRick (Mar 9, 2012)

Well after reading a few good reviews about colourful-zone, I had decided to purchase a Wasabi360 from them. This was in January. This is our email conversation.



Jan 16 - Colourful-zone: "As their schedule, the product should be come back to our stock about 19~20/Jan/2012 but not over 21/Jan/2012. Anyway, once we can get the product and it is passed our 100% Quality Check Program, the product will be shipped out to you ASAP in the highest priority and the notification email will be sent to you as well."

Jan 25 - Me: "Hello,
Can I please get a status update? It is now past the 21st and there hasn't been a change to my order and it still says it's processing. I am eager to receive my product as soon as possible, and I'm just wondering what the hold up currently is."

Jan 26 - Colourful-zone: "Thanks for your purchase with us and thanks for your support to us so far. We are sorry for late reply before Christmas and during its holidays.
According to the order information of your order#4146, it is in the status of Order Processing. That is, the payment is cleared and the order will be proceeded.
After the special price offer product you ordered is back to our stock and it is passed our 100% Quality Check Program, the product will be shipped out to you ASAP and the notification email will be sent to you as well.
Anyway, we are sorry for any inconvenience and delay caused to you about the special price offer product program in this order."

Feb 2 - Me: "It has been over a week now, any updates?"

Feb 5 - Colourful-zone: "Thanks for your purchase with us and thanks for your support to us so far. We are sorry for a bit late reply during weekends. Since your case is special and urgent, we will reply to you ASAP even it is in weekends.
After we checked, there is one more working day delay due to the shipping schedule issue before. Anyway, the package will be shipped out to you in the next working day, that is on Monday. After that, the detail shipment information and the PDF invoice will be sent to you by our system. Thus, you will get the product soon.
We sincerely and deeply apologize and we are sorry for any inconvenience and delay caused to you about the product availability in this order."

Well this goes on a little while longer until yesterday.

March 9 - Colourful-zone: "Thanks for your purchase with us and thanks for your support to us so far. We are sorry for late reply due to further tracking and inquiring about your package.
After we checked about the status of your package, we are notified that your package had been claimed to be lost by Post Office preliminary. Thus, the package can be shipped out to you again ASAP.
However, we are very sorry that the product you ordered is currently of stock since there is further serious delay in their shipment and the shortage of the raw materials before. As their schedule, the product should be come back next weekends. After it is back to our stock and it is passed our 100% Quality Check Program, the product will be shipped out to you ASAP and the notification email will be sent to you as well.
We deeply apologize and we are sorry for any inconvenience and delay caused to you about the shipping matter in this order."



I believe that they never actually sent the package out because the tracking number they gave me NEVER had any update and the HK website said that it was an invalid number to begin with. (I checked that I was on the right website and everything). I have asked for a refund and I will be looking to purchase this item elsewhere, but I'm just letting everyone else know that you will be taking a risk ordering from colourful-zone.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 9, 2012)

Was the tracking website like...http://www.szice.net/en/ ? If so I'm having the same issue with eachgame.hk.


----------



## TinyRick (Mar 10, 2012)

No it was some other Hongkong site (Not sure if it's against the rules for posting links so playing it safe). But it just said that no such package existed. Which led me to believe that they never actually sent out the package in the first place (just speculating, no actual proof).


----------

